# Not sure why I feel this way?



## Flatiron01 (Mar 29, 2011)

After 11 years of marriage I finally my wife that I feel like I have lost the "love", I know that is said numerous times by many people. Truthfully I have felt this for sometime, about 5 years. I figured it was because of financial, work and home stress. The feeling kept coming back, I felt I was being a horrible person by holding it in. Finally, I hit my breaking point. I felt like I was about to have a mental break down. I do not see how counseling will get it back. I felt better for about an hour, now feel like a horrible person again.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a common feeling. There's a great book on the market which does an awesome job of explaining that phenomenon.....and how to recapture that "in love" feeling. The book is _The Five Love Languages_ by Gary Chapman. You may want to invest some time in reading it. The divorce route is no pleasant journey.


----------

